# Any WNY hunters?



## falbinki (Apr 5, 2013)

Just Moved here from ohio and i am just wondering if anyone picks any morels in the area? I have looked at all the old post and it doesnt seem like there is much talk about shrooms in wny, but there is alot of talk about picking them out east. I alot of them in ohio and would love to pick some here.i can't belive that they grow all over ohio and out east in N.Y. but not in wny. i don't want anyones spots. just want to know if people pick them around here or am i wasting my time. I went out and looked today and the woods looks ready but all the spots i found had a bunch of nice looking elm but were in areas that were way to wet.


----------



## markinchadwicks (Apr 26, 2013)

Central N.Y. hunter here but to answer your question, yes plenty of morels in western N.Y.


----------



## falbinki (Apr 5, 2013)

mark thanks for the info i appreciate it. my buddy just called me from ohio. he just found a megaload 220 under one tree and it got dark he is gonna finish picking in the morning. if you want to see the pic go to lickinbranch outdoors on facebook


----------



## misskimmie (Apr 26, 2013)

Welcome to NY falbinki 

I'm in the Utica area. I would like to suggest that you look up a Mycology Club. I know of one in Rochester. http://rochestermushroomclub.org My experience is that they are a great group of folks and should help "get the lay of the land". Good luck!


----------



## falbinki (Apr 5, 2013)

thanks kimmie i appreciate the link


----------



## dirtydan (May 1, 2013)

Hi Falbinki................. I too am a native Ohioian (mansfied) that moved to WNY (batavia) about 13 years ago...........
I have found morels once since moving up here.
They are no where near as abundant here in WNY as they are in ohio............
:-x 
I have searched high and low all over Genesse county to no avail.........and when i did finally find a few ironically........ they were in my front yard under a crab apple tree.
Maybe they are just located in a different enviroment up here?????????
Im stumped.........Ive been dying to take my kids hunting as they are the age now to do so....
I would imagine they should be poppin like crazy with this 70F weather.
Gonna give it another try this weekend.


----------



## falbinki (Apr 5, 2013)

Dan I live in Erie county and have looked a lot and found none. Right now I am turkey hunting at our camp in Chautauqua county and have looked hard for the last 3 days and have come up empty. They should defiantly be up no doubt about it . I am having a hard time just finding an elm tree no less a morel. And all the elm I found I Belive was in places that were to wet swamp/bog type areas. Even in Ohio I never found any if it was to wet. Checked a bunch of tulip poplar today and nada . I am about ready to give up or head back to Waynesburg for a few days to pick some .


----------

